# S7 Lizenz auf USB Stick



## ralfi (6 November 2008)

Mojn liebe S7 Gemeinde!!
Gib es eine Möglichkeit damit man die Lizens Keys nicht immer auf den Stick und zurück spielen muss. Ich meine das ichdie Lizenzen einfach nur auf dem Stick lasse und den zwischen PC und Schlepptop hin und herstecke ohne zu übertragen. 

Danke schon mal


----------



## johnij (6 November 2008)

ralfi schrieb:


> Mojn liebe S7 Gemeinde!!
> Gib es eine Möglichkeit damit man die Lizens Keys nicht immer auf den Stick und zurück spielen muss. Ich meine das ichdie Lizenzen einfach nur auf dem Stick lasse und den zwischen PC und Schlepptop hin und herstecke ohne zu übertragen.
> 
> Danke schon mal


 
Wie wäre es mit einem Netzlaufwerk.... oder server??


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 November 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem Netzlaufwerk.... oder server??



Wenn man mit dem Notebook unterwegs ist, hat man
halt weder Netzlaufwerk noch Server im Zugriff.


----------



## johnij (6 November 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wenn man mit dem Notebook unterwegs ist, hat man
> halt weder Netzlaufwerk noch Server im Zugriff.


 

Unterwegs ist was anders........ROFLMAO
Der Vorschlag gilt nür für das Bürooooooo


----------



## OHGN (6 November 2008)

ralfi schrieb:


> Mojn liebe S7 Gemeinde!!
> Gib es eine Möglichkeit damit man die Lizens Keys nicht immer auf den Stick und zurück spielen muss. Ich meine das ichdie Lizenzen einfach nur auf dem Stick lasse und den zwischen PC und Schlepptop hin und herstecke ohne zu übertragen.
> 
> Danke schon mal


Mit dem Stick funktioniert das m.W. leider so nicht.
Wenn Du die Lizenzen allerdings auf eine USB-Festplatte installierst, kannst Du das mit dem Hin- und Herstecken so machen.


----------



## maxi (6 November 2008)

Hallo,

wenn das beides ausschlieslich deine Arbeitsgeräte sind und du eine Floating Licence von Siemens hast solltest du das ganze nur noch ein mal kopieren


----------



## ralfi (6 November 2008)

Ja das mit dem USB Laufwerk hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, ist aber genauso umständlich. Hatte ja gehofft, das Siemens das mal so macht wie andere Hersteller, das man einfach den Key steckt, und schon funzt es. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## ralfi (6 November 2008)

@maxi

wie meinst du das mit einfach nur noch mal kopieren???


----------



## vierlagig (6 November 2008)

ralfi schrieb:


> @maxi
> 
> wie meinst du das mit einfach nur noch mal kopieren???



eine kopie der lizenz erstellen, dann brauchste mit dem stick nich mehr rumrennen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 November 2008)

...ich glaube maxi meint etwas wo man sich nicht ans Gesetzt hält...


----------



## maxi (6 November 2008)

Reparatur schrieb:


> ...ich glaube maxi meint etwas wo man sich nicht ans Gesetzt hält...


 
Nein gar nicht!

Da steht auf den Certificate of Licence
Type of Licence / Lizenztyp: Single Licence
Type of Use / Art der Nutzung: *User*
No. / Anzahl: 1

Eine Lizenz bedetet das 1 Person mit 1 Lizenz arbeiten darf.

Da gab es ein Urteil wegen Microsoft, dass zum Beispiel eine PErson die einen PC und ein Notebook besitzt ihr BS auf beiden aufspielen darf und MS dies auch freischalten muss (Solange nur die eine Person mit den Geräten arbeitet)

PS: Ansonsten halt bei den Siemenslern mal anfragen ob die beim nächsten Einkauf das Angebot so abrunden dass eine Software rechnerisch umsonst bei ist.


----------



## ralfi (6 November 2008)

Ist ne Klasse Idee. Ich arbeite alleine mit der Software (bin der einzige Programmierer in der Firma). Aber wie sollte ich die Lizenzen 2 mal aufspielen, wenn der Zähler nur auf 1 steht. Geht wahrscheinlich wirklich nur über Siemens oder???


----------



## vierlagig (6 November 2008)

ralfi schrieb:


> Geht wahrscheinlich wirklich nur über Siemens oder???



nein ... der rest ist im forum zu finden


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 November 2008)

Hallo Maxi,
hauptsache bei Siemens sehen die das genauso, ich habe keine Lust mit denen zu streiten. Die sind einfach zu stark für mich....

gruss Helmut


----------



## vierlagig (6 November 2008)

da OHGN es erst ansprach, dass es mit USB-festplatten gehen soll, hab ich mir mal die unterschiede angeschaut und es liegt wohl daran, dass diese als festplatte und nicht wie sticks als datenträger mit wechselmedium erkannt werden ... nun ... wenn man das ändern kann, sollte das ganze dann auch mit dem stick funktionieren

eine anleitung hab ich vorerst nur hier gefunden: http://www.uwe-sieber.de/usbtrouble.html#partitionieren

hat bei meinem stick leider nicht funktioniert, aber ich werd mal weiter suchen


----------



## ralfi (6 November 2008)

Hat denn schon mal einer von euch probiert nen image von nem stick zu machen wo keys drauf sind??


----------



## awl442 (10 Dezember 2008)

*Image Null Problem*

Das mit dem Image vom USB-Stick funktioniert prima. Habe das ausprobiert mit Acronis TrueImage und mit WinImage.


----------



## Steve81 (10 Dezember 2008)

awl442 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Image vom USB-Stick funktioniert prima. Habe das ausprobiert mit Acronis TrueImage und mit WinImage.


 
Das hast du aber bestimmt nur gemacht um eine Sicherheitskopie von deinem Key zu haben! Oder? *ROFL*


----------



## Gerri (10 Dezember 2008)

ralfi schrieb:


> Hat denn schon mal einer von euch probiert nen image von nem stick zu machen wo keys drauf sind??


 

YES!!!!! Hab ich


----------



## Gerri (10 Dezember 2008)

und wenn dir langweilig ist kannst du als nächstes versuchen die Formatierung der yellow disk auf eine normale Disk zu übertragen


----------



## awl442 (10 Dezember 2008)

Steve81 schrieb:


> Das hast du aber bestimmt nur gemacht um eine Sicherheitskopie von deinem Key zu haben! Oder? *ROFL*


Selbstverständlich. Hat mich nur mal interessiert wie die das mit dem USB-Stick gemacht haben. Enttäuschend einfach zu überlisten, verglichen mit den gelben Disketten.


----------



## maxi (10 Dezember 2008)

Du hast dioch eine originale Lizenz und benutzt diese nur alleine.
Dann spiele halt auf den 2. Rechner eine Lizenz mit der gleichen Seriennummer und Longkey.

Die von iemens wollen das du vieleSteuerungen programmierst und somit verkaufst, mit möglich viel Equipment von ihnen. Also Umsatz.

Ansonstn nimm deien Yallow isk, ruf bei der Siemns Hotline an uns sag du hast einen 2. Rechner. Brauchst noch eine floating.


----------



## maxi (10 Dezember 2008)

awl442 schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich. Hat mich nur mal interessiert wie die das mit dem USB-Stick gemacht haben. Enttäuschend einfach zu überlisten, verglichen mit den gelben Disketten.


 
Hauptsche keine Telefonaktivierung mit 1242458245 Alphanumeriscen Stellen wie bei MS


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 Dezember 2008)

Man kann z.Bsp. mit dem "HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool" einen USB-Stick zum Wechsellaufwerk formatieren. Angeblich klappt es jedoch nicht mit jedem Stick. Mit meinem funktionierte es.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## maxi (10 Dezember 2008)

Für HD beim USB muss im Windows die Registry geändert werden.
Im ct Magazin standda mal ein toller Artikel mit Anleitung.

Dach lasen sich USB Sticks auc wie eine HD PArtitionieren und Fromatieren.
Das Problem mit Überlauf etc. gibt es dann auch nicht mehr.

Grüsse


----------



## Question_mark (27 Dezember 2008)

*Boaahh, was für ein Arsc....*

Hallo,



			
				UlrichEndres schrieb:
			
		

> keine ahnung warum das gelöscht wurde ???



Ich habe so eine Ahnung, warum das gelöscht wurde...
Da hat doch so ein Arsch..h eine komplette Anleitung zum Kopieren und der Herstellung illegaler Lizenzen eingestellt. Diese Anleitung ist illegal und widerspricht den Forumsregeln, denen Du beim Eintritt zugestimmt hast.
Und diese Regeln werden vom Admin und den Mods konsequent durchgezogen, es wird hier einfach nicht geduldet.  
Und Du blöde Dumpfbacke wunderst Dich, warum das gelöscht wurde ??

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## ulrichendres (27 Dezember 2008)

ich hab erklärt, dass du die lizenz disketten
mit anadisk kopieren kannst...

aber die so vorhandenen lizenzen trotzdem nur
einmal zeitgleich nutzen darfst und die anderen
rechner aus lassen mußt ...

das ist völlig legal....

wenn ich tausend computer hab, spiele ich sie so auf
alle tausend, benutzen darf ich aber immer nur einen ...

und natürlich müßen das alle meine computer sein ...


----------



## MSB (27 Dezember 2008)

Werter Ulrichenders, das ist mit Sicherheit alles, aber legal ganz sicher nicht.

Selbst wenn es gemäß der Interpretation der Siemens-Lizenz-Bedingungen in diesem speziellen Fall legal wäre,
so verbietet es der Anstand (und das deutsche Rechtssystem) sowas in einem öffentlichen Forum zu posten.
Wenn du dem Fragesteller also in diesem speziellen Fall helfen willst, dann tu das wenigstens per PN.

Abgesehen davon ist deine Methode im Vergleich zu manch anderen Methoden die man in div. anderen Teilen des Internets findet,
dann auch noch furchtbar umständlich.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## awl442 (27 Dezember 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da frag ich mich doch warum dieser Beitrag nicht gelöscht wurde. Wenn man mit dieser Ausrucksweise einen Vetreter der Staatsgewalt ansprechen würde dann würde man sehr schnell merken daß das auch nicht legal sein kann.
Im Übrigen verstehe ich die ganze Aufregung nicht. Nur weil es die Möglichkeit gibt etwas illegales zu machen wird das doch im Allgemeinen nicht genutzt. Jedes Auto färt schneller als 50, aber wer brettert schon mit 100 durch eine Ortschaft?


----------



## AndreK (27 Dezember 2008)

*Anderer Ansatz zum Thema USB Stick -> Laufwerk*

Freeware Truecrypt...

Auf einem USB Stick ein IMAGE erstellen Dies kann dann als Laufwerk auf jedem PC gemountet werden. Beim mounten des Images als Laufwerk legst du dann den Laufwerksbuchstaben fest.
1. Als z.B. O:\ mounten
2. Keys aufspielen
3. Laufwerk dismounten
4. woanders anstecken
5. als o:\ mounten...
So hast du die Keys ohne Mehrfachkopien...

Ich benutze das Programm hauptsächlich für meine privaten Daten.

Natürlich würde ich mir, als sorgfältiger User, auch eine Sicherungskopie des Images machen. Dies könnte man aber auch als Anleitung zum..., auslegen!

Mehr zu TrueCrypt:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/TrueCrypt_13015067.html


----------



## peter(R) (27 Dezember 2008)

Also ich bin ja noch nicht sooo schrecklich lange dabei aber irgendwie halte ich den Thred doch für recht grenzgängig (mit Tendenz - jenseits der Grenze ). 
War ich von hier bisher nicht gewohnt  

peter(R)


----------



## Ralle (27 Dezember 2008)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Also ich bin ja noch nicht sooo schrecklich lange dabei aber irgendwie halte ich den Thred doch für recht grenzgängig (mit Tendenz - jenseits der Grenze ).
> War ich von hier bisher nicht gewohnt
> 
> peter(R)



Sowas passiert in den besten Häusern, wir werden sicher irgendwann aufräumen, aber erstmal soll doch jeder die Gelegenheit bekommen, sich zu äußern.


----------



## AndreK (27 Dezember 2008)

*War auch nicht ganz sicher...*

... aber:
Es geht hier darum seine Lizenzen von einem Wechseldatenträger zu benutzen.

Nicht darum was man alles damit machen könnte! Dich verklagt ja auch keiner wegen "Anstiftung zum Selbstmord" weil du dein Kind darauf hinweist mit Messer und Gabel zu essen...

Ist es von Siemens untersagt die Keys auf externen Datenträgern zu nutzen? Wenn ja, dann mag man diesen Beitrag (mit einem Hinweis an mich) löschen...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Dezember 2008)

ulrichendres schrieb:


> ich hab erklärt, dass du die lizenz disketten
> mit anadisk kopieren kannst...
> 
> aber die so vorhandenen lizenzen trotzdem nur
> ...



Ganz sachlich. Wie kommst Du darauf? Mich würden
mal die Fakten interessieren, auf denen Deine Theorie 
beruht.

Z.B. bei Software von Adobe steht ganz eindeutig in den
Lizenzbedingungen, dass eine Lizenz neben dem Büro-PC 
auch noch auf *einem* weiteren Rechner (mobil oder Heim-PC)
installiert werden darf, wenn sichergestellt ist, dass immer 
nur eine Lizenz gleichzeitig benutzt wird. Für diese Zweit-
Installation bekommt man online eine zweite Autorisierung.

http://www.adobe.com/de/products/eulas/

Soweit ich informiert bin, bekommt man von Siemens nur 
dann ein weitere Autorisierung, wenn die erste hinüber ist.

Man darf zwar von kopiergeschützter Software eine Sicherungs-
kopie anlegen, auf die darf ich aber nur verwenden, wenn das 
Original defekt ist.

Bitte schreibe doch mal, auf welcher Grundlage es erlaubt sein 
soll, eine STEP 7-Lizenz auf mehrere Rechner betriebsbereit zu 
installieren. Ich bin ja lernfähig :-D.


----------



## thomas223 (29 September 2011)

!!! Siemens !!!
Also Ich empfinde es als unverschähmtheit von Siemens eine so Teure Software auf den Markt zu werfen die ich nicht einmal gesichert weck stellen kann!!!
Ich kann mich nur aufregen!!!
Sollte di Festplatte in meinem Rechner morgen kaputt gehen kann ich nichts mehr machen!!!
Ich will also lediglich diese Floting Licence im Schrank wissen!!!
Warum einfach wenns auch Siemens geht!!!


----------



## thomass5 (29 September 2011)

thomas223 schrieb:


> !!! Siemens !!!
> Also Ich empfinde es als unverschähmtheit von Siemens eine so Teure Software auf den Markt zu werfen die ich nicht einmal gesichert weck stellen kann!!!
> Ich kann mich nur aufregen!!!
> Sollte di Festplatte in meinem Rechner morgen kaputt gehen kann ich nichts mehr machen!!!
> ...





Ja und ???? Tu sie doch in den Schrank!


Thomas


----------



## vierlagig (29 September 2011)

thomas223 schrieb:


> !!! Siemens !!!
> Also Ich empfinde es als unverschähmtheit von Siemens eine so Teure Software auf den Markt zu werfen die ich nicht einmal gesichert weck stellen kann!!!
> Ich kann mich nur aufregen!!!
> Sollte di Festplatte in meinem Rechner morgen kaputt gehen kann ich nichts mehr machen!!!
> ...



nicht die elektronische lizenz ist entscheidend sondern das lizenz-zertifikat, das auf der kiste klebt und das lässt sich, sofern man es an der kiste lässt auch bequem in einen schrank stellen. löst man es von der kiste empfiehlt sich "in den schrank legen" ...


----------



## thomass5 (29 September 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> nicht die elektronische lizenz ist entscheidend sondern das lizenz-zertifikat, das auf der kiste klebt und das lässt sich, sofern man es an der kiste lässt auch bequem in einen schrank stellen. löst man es von der kiste empfiehlt sich "in den schrank legen" ...



...in letzterem Fall würde ich es vorziehen das Zertifikat in einem Ordner abzuhängen. Eine Loseblattsammlung im Schrank wird schnell unübersichtlich. Ob mann den Ordner Stellen oder legen sollte??? 

Thomas


----------



## vierlagig (29 September 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Ob mann den Ordner Stellen oder legen sollte???



ich bin ein großer freund von Hängeregistraturen. 
gibt es auch als Registraturkörbe die man stellen kann.
ist dann also ein hängendes Zertifikat in einen schrank gestellt.


----------



## thomass5 (29 September 2011)

Und hätte der sich Aufregende die SUFU benutzt, wüsste er wie er mit seinem Werkzeug umzugehen hat.

Thomas


----------



## IBFS (29 September 2011)

thomas223 schrieb:


> !!! Siemens !!!
> Also Ich empfinde es als unverschähmtheit von Siemens eine so Teure Software auf den Markt zu werfen die ich nicht einmal gesichert weck stellen kann!!!
> Ich kann mich nur aufregen!!!
> Sollte di Festplatte in meinem Rechner morgen kaputt gehen kann ich nichts mehr machen!!!
> ...



1. Andere bündeln ihre Lizenz an die Harddisk ID (und zusätzliche Komponenten) Viel Spass damit.

2. Bei anderen musst du immer die Blauen Stecker an den USB-Port stecken. 

3. Wie schon gesagt ... wenn COL vorhanden genüg EIN Anruf und die Lizenz ist wieder da ... Mir ist vor Jahren auch mal ein Rechner gestorben.


Frank


----------



## Tigerente1974 (29 September 2011)

thomas223 schrieb:


> !!! Siemens !!!
> Also Ich empfinde es als unverschähmtheit von Siemens eine so Teure Software auf den Markt zu werfen die ich nicht einmal gesichert weck stellen kann!!!
> Ich kann mich nur aufregen!!!
> Sollte di Festplatte in meinem Rechner morgen kaputt gehen kann ich nichts mehr machen!!!
> ...



Hast Du keinen Arbeitskollegen - oder noch besser - einen Azubi, den Du mal so richtig zusammenscheißen kannst? Danach geht es bestimmt besser...


----------



## Boxy (29 September 2011)

thomas223 schrieb:


> !!! Siemens !!!
> Also Ich empfinde es als unverschähmtheit von Siemens eine so Teure Software auf den Markt zu werfen die ich nicht einmal gesichert weck stellen kann!!!
> Ich kann mich nur aufregen!!!
> Sollte di Festplatte in meinem Rechner morgen kaputt gehen kann ich nichts mehr machen!!!
> ...



und wenn diese kaputt geht einfach bei Siemens anrufen und dann wird per Telefon diese wieder freigeschaltet. Man benötigt einfach nur den Licens Manager 




ralfi schrieb:


> Mojn liebe S7 Gemeinde!!
> Gib es eine Möglichkeit damit man die Lizens Keys nicht immer auf den  Stick und zurück spielen muss. Ich meine das ichdie Lizenzen einfach nur  auf dem Stick lasse und den zwischen PC und Schlepptop hin und  herstecke ohne zu übertragen.
> 
> Danke schon mal



wie sieht es mit "ausleihen aus"?
Schlappi ans Netz und dann vom PC her die Licens ausleihen ...


----------

